# green family with a green horse.



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

Ummm...I think your best bet, first and foremost, would be to get her checked for pain. This includes teeth (dentist or vet) and spine/joints (chiropractor). She may have sharp teeth, or she may have fallen over and put a joint out. Considering she is drooling, I would get the teeth checked first.

I'm not sure having the horse in a larger pasture is what sparked this. I have a young horse in a pasture and, if anything, it seems to have mellowed him out even further. They have less pent up energy and get more exercise.

Lastly, some young horses are not very tolerant of green riders and the mistakes they make. If you are a green rider (?) then there is the possibilty that the mistakes that you make occasionally just put her over the edge. Young horses generally aren't as tolerant and resilient as older horses. Especially since she is two.

Also "cowboy camps" are probably not that good an idea. They start the horse, but young horses need more training than can be provided in 30 days.

Your best bet will probably be (if she isn't in pain) to sell her and get a horse far more suited to your family. Green riders and green horses don't mix (but you know that =P). I'd get more opinions than mine, but you probably need to get a different horse. A 9 yr old would probably be far more suited to, say, a Welsh pony. Or you could go for a mized breed with draft blood for a bigger horse.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

The open mouth, lolling tongue, and drooling almost sounds like choke to me. A horse with choke for a week probably wouldn't be alive though. 

I dunno, I'd consider the trade.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree that a horse with choke would probably be doing even worse after a week, though horses have had choke for a couple days and been fine once the blockage was removed. But with choke, generally its not just slobber that comes out, its foamy mucus like stuff, and is obviously not just saliva. I honestly would suspect something like a tooth problem, or hitting her head somehow. I know someone who's horse freaked out during a thunderstorm one day, and slipped on the rubber mats in her stall, and hit her head on the shelter roof. She ended up becoming paralized on the left side of her face, though it was quite obvious what the problem was, and the owners saw it happen. Something sudden like that I would think would be more of an injury or pain type of response, and not just a baby moment of I'm gonna be bad. Maybe for a day or two, but if she's normally very sweet, I would get her checked out to rule out any physical problems first. Then I would sell her, or trade her for a horse that is better suited to you, your family, and kids.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Honestly, I know you've been told this a million times, but green horses and green families don't go together. I would take the trade and document this as a bad experience and a lesson learned lol.

With regard to the problem she's having.....I don't know, but something doesn't seem right to me. I fail to see how her trainer can pass it off as adapting to a larger pasture, but hey, he knows the horse better than I do. I think this is a physical condition


----------



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Look closely at the horse the trainer wants to trade you but it is hard to imagine that it would be any less suited for your family than the horse you have. I had a two year old filly that I was trying to sell and she was really a nice horse and was coming along great. A man and his daughter came to see her and wanted her for teh girl. I told the man he should go to the sportin goods store and buy the most expensive golf club they carried and every morning give the girl a whack with it. That way she would hate golf instead of horses and they could just throw the club away and not have to spend nearly as much money or ruin my horse. I don't think he was happy with my analogy when he left but I sure didn't regret not selling that horse.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm going to offer a different perspective here....could her horse have been perhaps foaming, instead of drooling? I know Ice gapes his mouth also and tries to push the bit out of his mouth, perhaps since the horse is young, he's wagging his tongue because he's uncomfortable?

Other than that I agree with the others. More training (for you and your horse) is strongly advised, but getting an altogether new, dead broke horse in addition to lessons for you would be even better.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Frankly, I'd call the vet, not the trainer. If horse suddenly bucked you off something was hurting her. And if she's not getting better that's another sign.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, I'm thinking pain somewhere, probably in her mouth if she's drooling and gaping.

Horses do not have a drastic change of personality for no reason. Usually, when an animal who is normally sweet and docile becomes recalcitrant, it tends to be a physical issues.

I do have one question, though. Does she have access to loco weed? That affects a horse's central nervous system, and could account for her seemingly heightened state of fear.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Look closely at the horse the trainer wants to trade you but it is hard to imagine that it would be any less suited for your family than the horse you have. QUOTE]
> 
> DEFINITELY need to check that horse out thoroughly before you trade for it. The fact that he told you it was just the bigger pasture makes me wonder about the trainer. I know that often a horse reaches a point in their training where they decide,"I've done this, and I don't want to do it again" and they rebel a bit, but that sounds like way more than the normal don't wannas. This just occurred to me, do you have white clover in your field? Its not blooming here yet, and I am not sure where you are, but if so it ALWAYS makes them drool. Last year Jack dropped a gallon of spit on my hand when he came in from the field,lol.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Have her teeth been done?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a bunch of questions I want to ask you and then I'd like to offer advice if I can...

When you say drooling, is she opening her mouth and dropping a load of water? You said you just opened your pasture, is there a lot of clover in it?

Have you had the vet out since you bought her? I would have her teeth checked, that's first and foremost. Clover will cause a horse to drool.

Sometimes just giving them that fresh green pasture in the spring will cause them to start feeling their oats and they will act out.

What breed is she?

You might want to look at her withers and see if her saddle is rubbing her at all. Some of it could be pain caused by a poorly fit saddle. What type of bit are you using?

At two I would probably say that more than likely it's an age related issue. Can you tell me some more about this trainer? If she almost got you off, let me ask what you did at that point? Did you dismount and put her away, thus ending on a bad note or did you continue to work her until you had a good note to end on? With a baby you could potentially teach her that acting out will gain her a reward if you quit on a bad note.

One other thought, that 12 year old horse may actually be better for you, but I'm curious about this 2 year old, it isn't exactly the best horse for a green family to start with but it might be a nice enough quality that you could put 30-90 days professional training on it, sell it and buy a really nice horse, OR, after 30-90 days training it might be a keeper.

You might want to look into lessons for yourself as well...

I'm curious to see your responses!


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the great insight! She is a paint about 14hh and will be 3 in may. We do have clover not a lot, but i don't know what loco weed is. Her behavior is very different. I was leading her yesterday and she spooked several times. When she bucked with me we were in the roping pen. It happend at the exact same spot as with my kids. There is an open shed on the other side of the fence there, but it is in the pasture where she lives. I did not get off nor did I let my daughter get off. Instead I calmed her down and then had her walk up the opposite side of the pen. Then I dismounted, lead her past that spot. Got back on and walked her past with no real problems (other than a quick step and high head). We have had several storms and I am wondering if she spooked during one of them and is now just very scared.

Our trainer is a guy who is trains horses and I personally know has been on horses his entire life. I also know that he buys and sells horses and when he brought her back to us had good things to say about her. I do think that an older settled horse would have been better for us, but beofre this Luna was doing very well. He did a great job with her in 30 days. Our problem now is that we are very attached to her, but I want to make the best long term decision. I am thinking that an older horse might be better, but I also don't want to trade down. Not sure how to make sure that does not happen. I am going to ask to live with the other horse for a week or so before we make our decision. Maybe you guys can help me!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The weather changes do effect a horses behaviors, sometimes mine are stark raving mad just before a storm.

I think your issues are more then likely a list of things...

She's a baby, babies act out
She's a mare, they get moody
She was just given a ton of pasture
She is very green
You are very green
The weather isn't helping

Try this other horse, but also consider that if you decide to keep the mare you are probably going to need more than just the initial 30 days of training. If you were a seasoned rider I would say "do it yourself!" but you will understandable make a lot of "beginner mistakes" on your own. You'll want to find a local trainer/instructor/experienced person to keep in touch with.

I'm excited for you. I will definitely be following your thread!


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Opps I did not answer all your questions. Here is were my lack of knowledge is going to come out. We have not changed anything, but we are using I believe a snaffle on a D ring? Also, just a childs western saddle. 

We have not had the vet out, but will do so and as far as the drooling, I don't think it is excessive. I had my daughter watch while I rode yesterday and she said she was drooling, but there was lots of stretching her mouth and sticking out her tounge. Where should the bit fit? right up against the corners of her mouth, or should it be a little loose? It was a little loose and when this started happenting I tightened it a little, but that did not seem to help or hurt.


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

Take the trade, take the trade. No matter what may be going on right now and how easy it may be to fix, she's not even three! Like Kevin, I can hardly imagine how a 12-year-old horse would not be an improvement. But take a knowledgeable person with you to look at the gelding. Preferably someone who also knows you and your family and what kind of riding you'll be doing.

This filly has a lot of growing up to do before she can be anywhere near appropriate for an inexperienced rider.

Kevin, the golf club story, did you really?? LOL


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

jamm said:


> I am thinking that an older horse might be better, but I also don't want to trade down. Not sure how to make sure that does not happen. I am going to ask to live with the other horse for a week or so before we make our decision. Maybe you guys can help me!


Unless you trade for an untrained 2 yo filly it will be hard to trade down. I agree with your trainer that horses that young sometimes stop co-operating and if your not experienced enough to nip it in the bud it can develop into something pretty nasty. Make the trade and get some quality equipment or sell the horse and get out of horses entirely. You can't do horses cheaply. Everything associated with them costs money and some things cost alot of money. I wouldn't worry about getting the Father-in-law a christmas gift either or if you do give him a christmas gift get him a male rabbit and a female rabbit then make sure that you visit often enough that he can't get rid of them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks to kevin that's a very hilarious thread! Lol!

To the OP, if you trust your trainer going for the older seasoned horse from him is a very good idea. Especially if you want your kid to start riding soon. Youngsters are very handful at times and require lots of knowledge (or at least a very good trainer helping out on regular basis). Also it's not a good idea to do anything hard with such a young one till they are 5-6 years old so you may have to wait if you have a certain discipline in mind.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree that she could be a nice little mare. With another 90 days on her and if you and your kids take lessons. That is pricey...so I would suggest that you trade her for something you can ride NOW. If your kids have to wait that long to ride their pony they will get bored and uninterested or even scared of horses. Which I'm assuming you don't want. I would be hesistant to take this gelding though just because he was offered. If he is not 100% what you want then look around. There are a lot of teenagers with well broke, seasoned horses that are looking for a challenge to train or even people that do train/buy/sell that might want a project and are looking to rehome a broke horse. Don't limit yourself to just this gelding, take the time and find THE PERFECT horse for your family. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

It's been said before, but a green horse and a green owner is not a good match. 

Another bad match is a green horse and a young, green rider.

When she was 3 years old, my friend's grandmother put her on her barely trained 2 year old Arabian. She was leading her around the pasture, when something spooked the horse and my friend fell off and broke her back. Now, 20 years later she still walks hunched over and everyday is painful for her. 

My point is that it's cute and idealistic for a kid to grow up with a horse, it's dangerous. Horses are unpredictable, and the problem is compounded when you yourself don't know much about horses. Please get your children an older horse that's dead broke. Your horse may be super sweet and kind, but it's young, and all the love in world doesn't make it safe. 

You and your children will enjoy a broke horse much much much more than you will with a 2 year old. Don't let attachment stop you from getting rid of her either. She will become attached to the next person who brings her food, and you will become just as attached to the next one, probably more so since you will be able to enjoy it without worrying.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Sell the young horse and you and your daughter take some lessons at a barn with a good schooling horse. After awhile you will have a better understanding of what it takes to ride and own a horse. Your daughter will have more fun and get a much safer start with horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, if the only thing you changed was her new pasture, think of what that can be. Is there loco weed in or around it, like mentioned above? I really am not getting good vibes from this trainer


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry to double post, but you're using an English bit and a Western saddle?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Sorry to double post, but you're using an English bit and a Western saddle?


The horse is not quite three. It's perfectly normal to use a snaffle on a junior horse. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

There is nothing that infuriates me more in this world then individuals who sell 1-3 year old horses as "kids horses". As "bombproof". As "saf'e". The horse is a BABY and you don't have a single flipping clue what he might ACTUALLY do when a tractor ruffles his fur out on the road. The only thing I would ever consider even remotely bombproof is MAYBE the 35 year old geriatric pony.

I have a 3 year old Paint. I've spent the winter putting rides on her. She's so dang calm, I let our 14 year old lesson kid jump on her and cool her out under my supervision. She hasn't been ridden in 4 weeks due to the weather, and two days ago I hopped up on her and took her for her first ride down the road - she didn't bat an eyelash.

And if I were to sell her, I would not PERMIT a family to buy her. I know nothing about this filly. I have spent six months training her, and as calm and sweet as she may be, it is impossible to tell what may make her blow her cork two days from now, a month from now, a year from now. Maybe she never will. I won't risk someones life taking that chance because she is a BABY.

Trade up. Why are you wasting your time and risking your family's safety and a horse already prone to acting up? Green + green doesn't ALWAYS equal black and blue but you have CHILDREN for gosh sakes. It's a little different if you want to bash your own brains in trying to prove something, but for the sake of your children, take the older trained horse and let them ENJOY their horse!


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Well we have decided to trade. We are chalking this up to good intentions gone bad. We are going to try the gelding. We do have some good support with friends who are experienced horsemen and will help us learn. So, hopefully this horse will be a better fit for us. Thank you all so much for your help and I will keep you posted on how the new horse goes. We are excited, but want to also be smart and safe. We know that we will take some spills, but there is no sense in adding extra difficulties and making what should be a great experience a terrible one. 

I will let you know and I am sure I will have many more questions as we go along!


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

BTW Macarbemilkolaj,

Our Luna looks quite a bit like the paint in your picture. We even walk up to her while she is relaxing like your pic


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She trained her horse to lay down. She didn't just walk up to her like that.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

jamm said:


> BTW Macarbemilkolaj,
> 
> Our Luna looks quite a bit like the paint in your picture. We even walk up to her while she is relaxing like your pic


Haha, actually, I trained her to lie down.  She's a sweet little filly, but I had to beat some of the spoiled out of her when I first got her from green trainers trying to work with her.

I think you've made an excellent choice. Once in awhile a golden youngster comes along, but they are far and few between and I honestly think you will have WAY more fun being relaxed and safe around a horse you can trust!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with mostly everyone on here, sounds to me like she has something going on. she could need to be adjusted by a chiropractor, and she probably needs her teeth checked.... If she has wolf teeth then they could be hurting her... There is so many things that it could be but if it was me I would call my vet and make an appointment.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

jamm said:


> Well we have decided to trade. We are chalking this up to good intentions gone bad. We are going to try the gelding. We do have some good support with friends who are experienced horsemen and will help us learn. So, hopefully this horse will be a better fit for us. Thank you all so much for your help and I will keep you posted on how the new horse goes. We are excited, but want to also be smart and safe. We know that we will take some spills, but there is no sense in adding extra difficulties and making what should be a great experience a terrible one.
> 
> I will let you know and I am sure I will have many more questions as we go along!


That's a very smart decision! Good luck with your new horse!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Post pix!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

jamm said:


> Well we have decided to trade. We are chalking this up to good intentions gone bad. We are going to try the gelding. We do have some good support with friends who are experienced horsemen and will help us learn. So, hopefully this horse will be a better fit for us. Thank you all so much for your help and I will keep you posted on how the new horse goes. We are excited, but want to also be smart and safe. We know that we will take some spills, but there is no sense in adding extra difficulties and making what should be a great experience a terrible one.
> 
> I will let you know and I am sure I will have many more questions as we go along!


Oh yay! I'm happy for you! 

I hope he works out well for your family. Be sure to post updates and pictures!


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes. I will post pics soon!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm happy that you're trading for the older, been there done that gelding. Yay! You're going to have so much fun with him! 

I have personal stories about the green horse/green rider combination, and what can happen.

There's a reason I have to use a mounting block. I can only lift my left leg so high, because of a bad wreck I had early in my riding career on a green horse.

Add to that constant lower back pain that I've had for the last 20 years, and I'm the first in line to tell you that a green horse with a green owner can spell disaster.

Good luck with your new boy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jamm said:


> Hi, New to the forum and need some advice. My father-in-law bought a 2 year old horse for my 9 yr old daughter. Yes I know, not good. Well, here is the low down. We were told kids were riding her and she had a wonderful disposition which she did. We quickly realized that if kids were riding her it they were not going anywere. She did not really know anything. So we had her for about 2 months and then sent her to "cowboy camp" for 30 days training. She came back almost perfect. We (mostly me) rode at least everyother day for about a month. Then all of a sudden one day last week she was horrible and has been everyday since. When I get on, she shakes her head, crow hops ans seems to be afraid of everything. She almost bucked me off. She also stretches her mouth and is drooling. She seems very nervous. This happend pretty much overnight. The only thing we changed is that we opened her lot up to the big pasture and she now has a large area. I called the trainer and after describing this to him over the phone, he thinks that it is just because she is young. He says that a young horse can just overnight become rebellious and that giving her the freedom of the large pasture is probably what sparked this. That all makes sense to me, but he did also offer to trade her for a 12 yr old gelding. I just want to get a 2nd and 20th opinon. Will they turn overnight, or is there something hurting/scaring her that can be fixed. We do love her and she had been very calm. Even traveling to a friends house and riding beautifuly.


First off, welcome to the forum  glad you were able to find this online community.

It could very well be that she is taking advantage of all the space in the field. A lot of horses get excited and become brats when they see they have so much space. It's worst if they know they have a green rider on their back.

Honestly, I would look into trading in for the 12 year old gelding if he is more broke than your mare. Even with an experienced rider and well tempered horse, she is going to need a lot of guidance under saddle to become the safe, children's horse you want. I'm talking years. If this 12 year old horse your trainer wants to trade you is experienced and well tempered, I would really consider into doing the trade. A well trained horse is hard to come by now our days. If this 12 year old is not what you want, I would look into getting an older horse (15 years old+) who has done it all. Those are the best first horses to own.

My first horse, was a 15 year old mare who had done it all. She took care of my under saddle and taught me a lot. It was the best decision I ever made.


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Well we will be going to see him on Friday. The trainer (trains roping horses mostly) says that he has has 4 11-15 year old boys all over her for the past month. He seems to think that this horse would be a good fit for him. Also have a friend that rides and trains barrel horses and she is going to go have a look at him too. So I feel like with a green light from both of them I should be good to go. The bad news is that if we have problems then we will know it is us!!!

We have a lot to learn, but we are taking advantage of everyone and eveything we can to help us.


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Haha, actually, I trained her to lie down.  She's a sweet little filly, but I had to beat some of the spoiled out of her when I first got her from green trainers trying to work with her.
> 
> LOL MacabreMikolaj, I live in Texas and if we have to bundle up like that to go outside we are running to the car! It never even crossed my mind that you might actually be working with her!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I just want to commend you on your attitude - It's great to see someone who realises they may be in over their head, taking advice with such grace and making the smart decision! I wish you the best of luck with this new fellow and hope to hear more from you :]


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I definately think it's something about the teeth. I've seen horses with sharp points in their mouth slime and foam and they look bloody rabid. And if her teeth are hurting her and you touch on that bit, she'll more than likely be trying to get you off her back so the pain can stop. Have youe ver seen that Untamed and Uncut where Natalie Jay's horse flipped over backwards on her? That was why: BB needed her teeth done, and when Natalie yanked on the reins to get her head up it just sent her all the more out of control.

Get her teeth checked, first and foremost, then if she's still acting up go and looka t the gelding for trade. Make SURE there is nothing wrong with him. It sounds a little fishy to me.....Why would a trainer trade a good twelve year old gelding for a green, misbehaving young filly? Hmmm.....


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Teeth!...First and foremost get her teeth checked. Horse tend to lose there baby teeth around this time. A bit might me agitating her mouth. My advice, if it is her teen don't ride her with a bit, maybe just a halter. My filly lost her teeth this fall, and I had to make her food into mash for her to eat it. At first she would take a bit, then stick her nose to the ground and drool it out.

Second, i have trained quite a few colts and never have i ever seen a young horse turn rebellious over night. Animals just don't do that, there is always a reason. My advice, get a new trainer, if he has had colts turn over night, he isn't training them right. 

As to the trade, its your choice, do you want to get rid of you filly for the gelding? Will it ultimately be good for you family? I don't know, only you do.

Good luck and God Bless


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words wild spot. I am also not convinced that it is just a "young" problem. However, I do know that even as nice as she was, I do not know enough to even know the difference and now my kids are a little timid about getting on her, so either way an older horse will be better for us in the long run. 

As far as it sounding a little fishy the trainer trading a trained gelding for an untrained filly, I agree, but his family and my hubby's family go way back and my father in law used to let him and his dad keep horses on our property for free, so I am hoping that he is trying to help us out a little. He also had good things to say about Luna when he trained her, so maybe he can take her, work with her some and then make a little money on her. He deals mostly with roping horses and this gelding is too slow for him. Good news for us. So hopefully this will be a win for both of us. Who knows. We will see!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i dont have time to read the other replies but i would say have her teeth and back checked. seems like a case of pain or discomfort to me


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think it would be foolish to automatically assume that the 12 year old is better than the 2 year old. Don't get me wrong, I think that an inexperienced family needs an experienced horse. I have met plenty of horses over 10 though that are fruit loops. You'd be better off to sell your baby than to trade if for something worse! The trade may be a good one, but make sure that it is before you complete the trade. Make sure it is very calm and get the vet check. Do some reading first and ask lots of questions.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I whole heartedly agree with SAndy2u1. Older does not necessarily mean appropriate for beginners. We tried out a twelve year old horse that seemed kid broke until you tried to lope a right circle, then he always put in some good bucking. We did take him to the vet and sure enough he had a stifle issue,an unfixable problem for the horse. Check the horse out very well before you trade. Buyer beware


----------



## pieinthesky (Mar 12, 2010)

Call the vet, dentist, farrier, trainer till the problem is resolved. 
It could be medical or how you are riding the horse. 
You need a trainer to give you and the horse lessons, just sending the horse away will only help the horse improve, not you. And if you dont improve the horse will revert, and the cycle will continue.


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, we just got back from seeing the other horse and I think he would be a good one. When we got there there was an 11 yr old boy learning to rope on him. The horse seemed to know what to do and was willing to do it. Then my daughter got on him and he just waited to be told what to do and even then did it very slowly. He was right at 14 hh. There was another boy roping in the pen and a steer, but the horse just stood. We stood around and talked for a while and the horse never moved. I walked around him and it was like a breath of fresh air compaired to our Luna. Nothing was hard. We are going to have a vet check him and if all is good we are going to make the trade. He does want some extra money, but I am thinking that is to be expected. He also had a speckled grey we might think about for my boy. We rode him and he seemed to be very much like the other. 

I also spoke to both boys who were riding them and they both said that they were great and very easy to ride on the trails anywhere. Not as pretty as our Luna, but looks can only take you so far. Her shiny wore off real quick!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

id consiter the trade, see how the gelding is, maybe hes better suited for your family. green horses and green families dont do well together and you dont want to do more harm than good


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, we made the swap and even better we are going to live with the gelding for a week before we have to make a final decision. We will let him adjust for a while and then get on him and see how it goes. Wow! It has been a cray week! I will keep you all posted!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Can't wait to hear more about this gelding. Glad it has gone well!


----------



## jamm (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! What a difference a horse makes! Today was our first time to ride Elvis. (My daughter has already named him)  It was like going from the Fred Flinstone car to a Rolls. He goes when you tell him he quits when you tell him. Stops on a dime (wasn't ready for that) and turns great too. I was told that he went to Tarelton state with a girl so I am wondering if he ran barrels. Not that we are anywhere near that. I think he is going to be great. We are also going to be taking lessons as soon as school is out in June.

So, while 2 days ago I was super frustrated and ready to quit altogether, now I am happy and feeling like we are on the right track. Thanks for your help. The vet will be out this week. Any suggestions as to things I should be looking for over the next couple of days before the make the final deal?


----------

